# قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف



## BITAR (15 مايو 2008)

*قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*
*V*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*vv*​ 





 
*يا لطيف اللطف يا رب*​


----------



## سمراءءء (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

*صوره ولا اروع شفت احنا كم لطاف 
ههههههههههههههههههه
يسلم اديك*


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

مهو مش بيكونو جنس لطيف مع اى حد
وقت الجد بيقوفو الواحده منهم  100 راجل
ولا انتو ايه رايكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

هههههههههههههههههههه
يالطيف يالطيف 
هههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على نقلك للخبر 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## kajo (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

ينهار مدوحس 

ايه ده ياعم بيتر

فين المدام تشوف الكلام ده

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يالهوى على المنظر

ده فين ده

السنبلاوين ؟


----------



## mero_engel (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

*ومين قالك انه دول محسوبين من الجنس اللطيف*
*دول كانوا جنس لطيف من يجي 100 سنه *
*ميرسي يا بيتر علي الموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

:new6::new6::new6:

جنس لطيييييييف ايه بس يا أستاذى !!

دووووول وحوش ​


----------



## SALVATION (16 مايو 2008)

_ينهار ابيض وفيه خطين حمر
ايه ده 
يا جماعه حد يعمل حاجه الراجل هيموت فى اديها
ال لطيف ال
ده الجنس المخيف
شكرا بيتر على الموضوع​_


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

*ههههههههههههههه

هى دى المراة المنتكرة داخل كل جبس لطيف
هههههههههه

شكرا يا بيتر باشا​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتقولوا هما دول تبع مين بالظبط
ميرسي يا بيتر صوره رائعه​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



سمراءءء قال:


> *صوره ولا اروع شفت احنا كم لطاف *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يسلم اديك*


*الصراحه الطف من كده انا مشفتش يا سمراء*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



بنت الفادى قال:


> مهو مش بيكونو جنس لطيف مع اى حد
> 
> وقت الجد بيقوفو الواحده منهم 100 راجل
> 
> ولا انتو ايه رايكم​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*هن *
*ميت راجل وقت الشده*
*انما وقت الضرب*
*اشك يا بنت الفادى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> يالطيف يالطيف
> هههههههههههههههه
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على نقلك للخبر
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*دا الضرب*
* مخييييييييييييف*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*متخفش يا kokoman*
*الضرب فى الشارع بس*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



kajo قال:


> ينهار مدوحس
> 
> ايه ده ياعم بيتر
> 
> ...


*لا وانت الصادق *
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ده فى سوق الجمعه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



mero_engel قال:


> *ومين قالك انه دول محسوبين من الجنس اللطيف*
> 
> *دول كانوا جنس لطيف من يجي 100 سنه *
> 
> *ميرسي يا بيتر علي الموضوع*​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*عوامل الزمن*
*وزياده الاسعار*
*والمجاعات*
*.........الخ*
*ليهم حق يتغيروا*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا للتوضيح يا mero_engel*​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



marmar_maroo قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​
> 
> جنس لطيييييييف ايه بس يا أستاذى !!​
> 
> دووووول وحوش ​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ليكى حق*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*وحووووووووش يارب*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا marmar_maroo*
*كنا ظالمين الجنس اللطيف*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ينهار ابيض وفيه خطين حمر​_
> _ايه ده _
> _يا جماعه حد يعمل حاجه الراجل هيموت فى اديها_
> _ال لطيف ال_
> ...


*هما لسه جنس لطيف*
*الراجل لسه مامتش*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*وبعدين يا تونى . تون*
*انت خليت النهار زملكاوى*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *هى دى المراة المنتكرة داخل كل جبس لطيف*
> *هههههههههه*​
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*صح يا R0O0O0KY*
*لان المراه الحقيقيه*
*جنس لطيف فعلا*​


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بتقولوا هما دول تبع مين بالظبط
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*دول تبع ناس*
*احنا منعرفهمش*
*خاااااااااااااالص*
*يا نيفين*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

*يعنى يدايقها وتسكتلوا 
اكيد عمل معاها حاجة 
ايوة كدة يابنتى اديلوه تانى ​*


----------



## BITAR (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يعنى يدايقها وتسكتلوا ​*
> _*اكيد عمل معاها حاجة *_
> 
> _*ايوة كدة يابنتى اديلوه تانى *_​


*اذا كان كده يا engy_love_jesus*
*اديلوا تالت ورابع*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جورج الناظر (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

صوره فظيعه هيه ديه المسواة


----------



## فادية (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*


*مش كل  من  لبست  فستان  تبقى جنس  لطيف  يا  بيتر *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



جورج الناظر قال:


> صوره فظيعه هيه ديه المسواة


*المساواه لو بالشكل ده*
*فلا للمساواه*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



فادية قال:


> *مش كل من لبست فستان تبقى جنس لطيف يا بيتر *
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مثل جديد ده يا فاديه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فادية (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



BITAR قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مثل جديد ده يا فاديه*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
*ادينا  بنخترع  امثلة جديدة  بمناسبة  الحرب  الاعلامية  الشرسة ضد  الجنس  اللطيف يا  بيتر :hlp:*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



فادية قال:


> *ادينا بنخترع امثلة جديدة بمناسبة الحرب الاعلامية الشرسة ضد الجنس اللطيف يا بيتر :hlp:*
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فعلا يا فاديه*
*الحاجه ام الاختراع*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2008)

ده اللى يقول كده يبقى منافققققققققققققققققققق


----------



## BITAR (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ده اللى يقول كده يبقى منافققققققققققققققققققق


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ليه يا مايكل كده*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*منااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافق*
*مره واحده*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## emy (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

_اذا كنا احنا كده فانتوا اكتر من كده وطبعا احنا لطاف ولا عندك مانع يا بيتر:nunu0000::nunu0000:_
_شكرااااا:act19:_​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

جنس لطيييييييف ايه بس يا أستاذى !!

دووووول وحوش ​


----------



## BITAR (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



amjad-ri قال:


> جنس لطيييييييف ايه بس يا أستاذى !!​
> 
> 
> دووووول وحوش ​


*لا لا *
*ملكش حق*
*اكيد بيخلصوا تارهم منه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



emy قال:


> _اذا كنا احنا كده فانتوا اكتر من كده وطبعا احنا لطاف ولا عندك مانع يا بيتر:nunu0000::nunu0000:_
> 
> 
> _شكرااااا:act19:_​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*معنديش *
*مانع*
*ولا*
* شاى*
* ولا *
*سكر*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هو فى حد بيتكلم يا emy*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



BITAR قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *معنديش *
> *مانع*
> *ولا*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
يا ساتر يا رب:love34:
ملقتش غير دول يابنى تعايرنا بيهم
ماهه لكل قاعدة استثناء
دول الاستثناء بقى
وبعدين تلاقيها بتدافع عن نفسها يا بيتر
دايما ظالمنا كدى:smil13:*


----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه**
> يا ساتر يا رب:love34:
> ملقتش غير دول يابنى تعايرنا بيهم
> ماهه لكل قاعدة استثناء
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فعلا لكل قاعده*
*واحد قاعد عليها*
*يووووووووووووووووووووووووووه*
*قصدى استثناء*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## cobcob (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

*هو في ألطف من كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دى حاجة لطيفة خااااااالص
​*


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2008)

قال جنس لطيف قال اللى يقول كده يبقى اكبر منافق هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



cobcob قال:


> *هو في ألطف من كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*
> 
> *دى حاجة لطيفة خااااااالص*​
> **​


*الطف يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لطيف*
*ايه اللطف ده*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*نورت** الموضوع يا *cobcob​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



مايكل مايك قال:


> قال جنس لطيف قال اللى يقول كده يبقى اكبر منافق هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*طبعا قصدك على الموجودات فى الصورة فقط*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## صوت الرب (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
صرت أخاف منهم هههههههه
موضوع رائع و صورة رائعة


----------



## max mike (29 مايو 2008)

ربنا يحافظ علينا من شرهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



صوت الرب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> صرت أخاف منهم هههههههه
> موضوع رائع و صورة رائعة


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*متخفش منهم*
*هن*
*جنس لطيف*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ربنا يحافظ علينا من شرهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*على فكره *
*وبالامانه*
*شرهم جميل جدا*
*واسأل مجرب*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (29 مايو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*من حقك ان تبتسم*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (31 مايو 2008)

وبعدين دى شكلها اصلا عربجية ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## menaashraf2009 (10 يوليو 2008)

لماهى عاملة كدة فيه أمال عاملة أيه فى جوزها دى لطيفة لطف الطف من الهوا​


----------



## *malk (10 يوليو 2008)

*معروف طبعا يا بيتر*

*دول رجااااااااااال متنكرين*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*يادى الفضايح*


----------



## BITAR (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



menaashraf2009 قال:


> لماهى عاملة كدة فيه أمال عاملة أيه فى جوزها دى لطيفة لطف الطف من الهوا​


* جوزها*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا امر بالستر*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك menaashraf2009*​


----------



## BITAR (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



keky قال:


> *معروف طبعا يا بيتر*
> 
> *دول رجااااااااااال متنكرين*
> 
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*مفيش فضايح*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا keky*​


----------



## رشا الحبوبة (11 يوليو 2008)

اية دة جنس لطيف ولا غفر ناقص بنادق ههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يستر علية


----------



## kokielpop (11 يوليو 2008)

*شكلك غلطت 

اللى بيصور هم اللى جنس ليطف 

ههههههههههه شكرااااااا جدااااااااااااااا 

موضوع رائع ​*


----------



## BITAR (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



رشا الحبوبة قال:


> اية دة جنس لطيف ولا غفر ناقص بنادق ههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يستر علية


* هما من غير بنادق*
*جنس لطيف*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: قال ايه بيقولوا جنس لطيف*



kokielpop قال:


> *شكلك غلطت ​*
> 
> *اللى بيصور هم اللى جنس ليطف *​
> *ههههههههههه شكرااااااا جدااااااااااااااا *​
> ...


*لا *
*لا*
*الكاميرا مابتغلطش*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا للمجاملة*​


----------

